# Phoenix Farm Amaze Me



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is my baby girl!  I love her to bits! She is a dry yearling this year and she has grown so much over the winter!! What do you guys think of her?



















*Note ~ She was real upset with me for clipping her AND making her pose for pictures all within the hour.. :roll: The poor thing just couldn't handle both :laugh: So, these aren't the best... And don't mind her feet... They need a trim...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

All I have to say is: You couldn't have chosen a better name! :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you!  that is what her breeder said too  I am very pleased to have her in my herd


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

What a beauty! She looks great.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know Ashleys goats very well -- who is she out of?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Can I say ... future kid exchange??  She's very beautiful!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Stacey, she is out of Phoenix Rising Summer Breeze and Sugar Creek SV Xcaliber I am hoping she freshens with an udder like her dam! 

Danielle~
LOL!!! I would think so  and thank you 

I was just looking at your kidding schedule and drooling over you Patti/Rider cross!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Phoenix Rising? The Nigerian Dwarf goat farm? I watch their goats give birth all the time!!! http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising
That's way too funny if it's the same place!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Danielle , get in line for that exchange , lolol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes same farm


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Stacey, she is out of Phoenix Rising Summer Breeze and Sugar Creek SV Xcaliber I am hoping she freshens with an udder like her dam!
> 
> Danielle~
> LOL!!! I would think so  and thank you
> ...


Oooooh she has great lines behind her!

Tell me about it! I'm hoping hoping for a doeling ... PLEASE, PLEASE, Patti, give me a doeling! If I get twin does that would be even better!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> Phoenix Rising? The Nigerian Dwarf goat farm? I watch their goats give birth all the time!!! http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising
> That's way too funny if it's the same place!


Yep  I have bought four goats (2 does and 2 bucks) from Ashley and am very pleased with them thus far  and I plan to add one more doe from her soon 

I always have the cam up during kidding season lol! I watched Mazie be born!  didn't think I would end up owning her! And now she is my spoiled baby!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Hey Danielle , get in line for that exchange , lolol


LOL! :laugh:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Skyla she is beautiful doe! You are going to do very well with her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Oooooh she has great lines behind her!
> 
> Tell me about it! I'm hoping hoping for a doeling ... PLEASE, PLEASE, Patti, give me a doeling! If I get twin does that would be even better!


Yes, and I'm hoping she can live up to them! 

LOL! That would be awesome! Thinking PINK!!! When are you going to breed her? I can't wait to see her udder! And she's not even my goat lol! I really like your Ginger too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Skyla she is beautiful doe! You are going to do very well with her.


Thank you!

She looks even better in person! So if you are at New Boston you'll get to see her


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm breeding Patti as soon as she comes into heat  Rider's here and waiting for a girlfriend.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ooh! Exciting!! Can't wait to see what she has snd her udder!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If it's anything like her dam's, or her sire's dam, I will be extremely happy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sure you would! lol! I like to 'mix' the two and look for sibling's udder and dream about what it will look like :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump this too I guess  lol!

She took 4th at our show last month  Fairlea and Gods Love Farm too grand and reserve


----------

